# So, our foster gal has kennel cough!



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Ugh, just our luck! Our foster gal does have kennel cough. My dogs, all 8 of them do not get bordetella vac as I always hire someone to come into my home when I go on vacation. Any words of wisdom? I understand it is a virus and an antibiotic would not help. So far, only one of my danes is sneezing some, no snotting or coughing and it has been 2 weeks that we have had Brooklyn, the foster. I am hoping they have strong immune systems and nothing else comes of this!


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

Just try to keep her separated and wait it out. It took Miko almost 2 weeks to get over it... he contracted it afer getting the bordetella vaccine...go figure!


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

To late to keep them apart. They have been sharing the same bed at times. I just we will just wait it out too! Geesh, he got it from the vac! Who knew!


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

Lisa_j said:


> To late to keep them apart. They have been sharing the same bed at times. I just we will just wait it out too! Geesh, he got it from the vac! Who knew!


Well, it was verrry close to the "effective after 10 days" deadline, so he might have contracted it before the vaccine was really "effective". Either way, it sucked.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Thats a bummer, I had an adopted dog that got it from the Shelter  only took about 2 weeks for it to start to clear up... poor things. I hope the rest of the pack doesn't get it... bet on the worst and hope for the best though... *sending good vibes*


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Tobi said:


> Thats a bummer, I had an adopted dog that got it from the Shelter  only took about 2 weeks for it to start to clear up... poor things. I hope the rest of the pack doesn't get it... bet on the worst and hope for the best though... *sending good vibes*


Thanks, we will hope for the best. Perhaps I should have given the whole foster thing a bit more thought, IDK. I love helping another, however, I sure don't want to put my dogs at risk. Does anyone know if kennel cough is the same strain or are there several, like the common cold we get?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

i sit in amazement - it looks like you have 8 dogs and a foster. wow.

I have wondered about that also - the only foster dogs I have had have come after they've been somewhere else for a couple of weeks, had a vet visit etc.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Lisa_j said:


> Thanks, we will hope for the best. Perhaps I should have given the whole foster thing a bit more thought, IDK. I love helping another, however, I sure don't want to put my dogs at risk. Does an*yone know if kennel cough is the same strain or are there several, like the common cold we get?*


 I've understood it as kind of a dogs "whooping Cough" equivalent, how it was explained to me from my old vet.


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Tobi said:


> I've understood it as kind of a dogs "whooping Cough" equivalent, how it was explained to me from my old vet.


So, just one strain then???? I need to research more because I also wonder if they have had it, can they get it again???


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

xellil said:


> i sit in amazement - it looks like you have 8 dogs and a foster. wow.
> 
> I have wondered about that also - the only foster dogs I have had have come after they've been somewhere else for a couple of weeks, had a vet visit etc.


Correct, we have 8 and one foster. The last foster we had was out somewhere else prior to our home. THis gal came directly from a kill shelter somewhere in Ohio prior to our home, hence, the kennel cough =-((


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Here's the wikipedia entry - two things stood out - first, it's bacterial so I bet a dog is not immune one he gets it.

Second, symptoms normallly show up in 5 days.

Kennel cough - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

THanks, looks like it can be either or depending on the strain they have.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh, i overlooked the viral part.


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

MissusMac said:


> Just try to keep her separated and wait it out. It took Miko almost 2 weeks to get over it... he contracted it afer getting the bordetella vaccine...go figure!


I'm taking Wallaby in for Bordatella [and Lepto part 2] on Tuesday... this makes me nervous... on top of the fact that I've heard, I think from Natalie on here, that it a.) doesn't actually immunize and b.) only covers, like, four of the thirty strains of Bordatella.
I got the daycare to agree that if he got it once he'd never have to get it again, although they gave me a "you don't know what you're risking" lecture. :eyeroll:

I'm probably going to spend the rest of the night googling "over vaccination in dogs" now thanks to this and MissusMac's other thread...


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Sorry that I have made more worry for you..... 4 of 30 strains though!! Great!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Mollie when she was younger had the vaccine and still got kennel cough. My vet explained it as having a cold, didn't think it was necessary to even see her unless she got a bad runny nose or a temperature (if I remember correctly). He too said that the vaccine only covers the most prevalent strains so can still catch it if they come in contact with one of the others.
She certainly coughed, alot, so went to the Petshop and they sold me some HomeoPet Cough ($11.00). Worked perfectly, changed my mind completely about homeopathic remedies.


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

THank you. Your post makes me feel better.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

SilverBeat said:


> I'm taking Wallaby in for Bordatella [and Lepto part 2] on Tuesday... this makes me nervous... on top of the fact that I've heard, I think from Natalie on here, that it a.) doesn't actually immunize and b.) only covers, like, four of the thirty strains of Bordatella.
> I got the daycare to agree that if he got it once he'd never have to get it again, although they gave me a "you don't know what you're risking" lecture. :eyeroll:
> 
> I'm probably going to spend the rest of the night googling "over vaccination in dogs" now thanks to this and MissusMac's other thread...


My understanding is that bordetella is like the flu only for dogs. So, like the current human flu shot is the CDC's best guess at what will be the most popular stain of flu, the bordatella shot is the best guess of what will be most popular strain of bordetella.

Also, from what I understand, bordetella is about as critical as the human flu. Which is to say it isn't very critical at all for most dogs. 

I won't be giving Ania a bordetella vaccine. Ever. Unless I really really have to for some reason. Just like I will never get a flu shot. Even if I have to! :becky:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I hope that Brooklyn and the rest of the dogs are going to be ok. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Janet At Nutro said:


> I hope that Brooklyn and the rest of the dogs are going to be ok. Please keep us updated.


Will do. I have 2 with runny noses other than Brooklyn now. I am sure they will all be fine once it runs its course!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I remember my vet also recommended Robitussin DM for the cough. It helped alot!


----------

